# Karpfen im Baggersee



## Akzentus (14. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal ,
bin sozusagen Neukunde im Board. Habe eine frage und zwar wie ich die Großkarpfen an einem Baggersee überlisten kann. Der See ist gut besetzt, und es werden auch häufiger kleinere Exemplare gefangen, aber die ganz gossen lassen sich nicht blicken. Der See ist durch seine grosse tiefe (bis 20m) schwer zu beangeln. Wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## BadPoldi (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

hi,

na dann gib erstmal mehr bekannt vom gewässer, lediglich die tiefe hast uns verraten..

wie groß?
uferbeschaffenheit?
krautfelder?
seerosen?
seichte stellen?
überwuchs etc.. etc..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Akzentus (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

Also das gewässer ist ca 8 - 10 ha gross. Seichte stellen und Schilffelder gibt es nicht da die Ufer sehr stark abfallen. Das ist auch mein Problem ich weis nicht ob man bei einer solchen tiefe auf Grund Angel kann. Aber da regelmäßig eingesetzt wird müsste es grosse Karpfen geben, vor allem weil höchstens nur ein Kapitaler Fang im Jahr gemeldet wird.


----------



## Zanderseb (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

Baggersee?
Dann mach dir nen Köderfisch ran oder schnapp dir gleich die Spinnrute.
Wenn es unbedingt Karpfen sein muss dann suche nach sandbänken.
Die gibt es in Baggerseen doch zu massen.
Fütter dir eine Flachere stelle an die weit drausen liegt.
und Angle am besten Nachts.
Das machen die Karpfenangler an den Baggerseen die ich kenne alle so.mit erfolg


----------



## BadPoldi (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

hi,

jup lot den see mal aus, da gibts bestimmt auch flachere stellen als 20m tiefe. (PS: 20m sind nicht unbedingt ein problem auch dort kannst du karpfen fangen). füttere mal vorsichtig ca. 200gr pro rute 3 tage lang boilis und mais gemischt. auf verschiedenen tiefen oder kanten etc. dann mal 2-3 tage intensiv befischen (wenn möglich durchgängig ansonsten zu verschiedenen uhrzeiten)....

viel glück

BadPoldi


----------



## Zanderseb (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

In dem Baggersee wo wir raubfisch angeln.Hat neben uns ein Karpfenangler seit 3 Wochen eine Sandbank in ca. 50m entf. angefüttert.

der großteil des Futters bestand aus Mais.wahren auch par Boilies dabei.
er fing auf seine ruten nur 2 50er. in einer Woche!
Fütterte aber kräftig weiter mit Überwiegend Mais.
Als wir ne Woch später wieder hinkahmen,war er nicht da,und mein Kolege legte  
eine normale Grundrute mit ner Maiskette auf die Futterstelle.
nach ner halben Stunde fing er nen 91cm Karpen von 31Pfund.
Wir haben es dem Karpfenangler nicht erzählt.(ein Trottel)


----------



## Pilkman (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

Genau. Schnapp Dir ein kleines Schlauchboot und ein Echolot und verschaff Dir mal einen Überblick über das Gewässerprofil. Nimm Dir eine Lotrute mit einem etwas schwereren Blei mit und teste an den fraglichen Stellen auch die Bodenstruktur. Versinkt das Blei in einer Schlammschicht? Wie riecht das Blei nach dem Heraufholen? Stinkt es? Dann handelt es sich um Faulschlamm. Vergiss diese Stellen. 

Such Dir lieber wie erwähnt Sandbänke und Plateaus und beangel diese Kanten. Muschelbänke sind ebenfalls ein natürlicher Nahrungsquell für die Fische. Muscheln ähneln beim Loten einem steinigen Untergrund. Passe dann hier aber das Gerät den Gegebenheiten an: Dicke Schlagschnur, kräftige Vorfächer. 

Ohne Fleiss, kein Preiss. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wo Dein Köder liegt, ist die Chance auf einen Dicken fast gegen Null gehend.


----------



## NiederrheinAngler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

wie soll mann den sandbänke suchen ???


----------



## teddy88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

.*hust*...vorsicht schleichwerbung für Microsoft^^

-> GOOGLE EARTH hilft sehr oft weiter......Hab schon Sandbänke entdeckt die ich sonst nie und nimmer vermutet hab........

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

ich würde so vor gehn,  eine rute vor der kante(uferbereich) fischen.
die meisten karpfen schwimmen immer am ufer entlang ,somit kannst du wen sie hier entlang schwimmen sie abfangen.

die 2 rute würde ich ich im flachen bereich fischen ,hindernisse, oder irgend welche aufäligen plätze sei es durch boden beschafenheit,tiefe,nahrung u.s.w.

wie schon die meisten gesagt haben hilft dir dabei ein boot mit echo,lootrute,googel,oder die alte metohde taucherbrille und schnorchel.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*

Moin Moin! Wird an dem see noch gebaggert? Wenn nicht halte ich den ganzen Karpfenbesatz für Schwachsinn wir besetzen unsere Gewässer nur wenn wir von einer Zukünftigen eigenproduktion des Besatzes ausgehen können! wie in deinem Fall beschrieben gleicht das Gewässer eher einem Forellenpuff!,oder euer Gewässerwarth sollte dringent eine Nachschulung machen!!!! Gruß Günni


----------



## baam? (6. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Baggersee*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Moin Moin! Wird an dem see noch gebaggert? Wenn nicht halte ich den ganzen Karpfenbesatz für Schwachsinn wir besetzen unsere Gewässer nur wenn wir von einer Zukünftigen eigenproduktion des Besatzes ausgehen können! wie in deinem Fall beschrieben gleicht das Gewässer eher einem Forellenpuff!,oder euer Gewässerwarth sollte dringent eine Nachschulung machen!!!! Gruß Günni



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

